# Schrankensteuerung realisieren-umsetzen, welche Steuerung und wie ?



## maddinl (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

nun habe ich schon 2 komplette Abende im Internet verbracht um nach einer passenden Schrankensteuerung zu sehen, und doch nicht das passende gefunden, so das ich nun bei euch Profis gelandet bin  und hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl weiterhelfen. Ich bin auf euch gekommen, weil bei uns im Betrieb unsere Hebeanlage um Schiffe aus dem Wasser zu heben mit einer Wagosteuerung ausgestattet hat, und dies bestens funktioniert. Ebenfalls werden bei uns noch Siemens S5/7 Steuerungen eingesetzt. Unser Mitarbeiter der bisher die Steuerungen betreut hat, ist nur noch sporadisch vor Ort und schafft es zeitlich nicht eine Steuerung für die Schranke zu programmieren/zu entwerfen. Deshalb lande ich nun bei.

Zuallererst beschreibe ich mal um was es eigentlich geht, zusätzlich habe ich ein paar Produkte rausgesucht welche nicht genommen werden müssen, diese dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung, solltet ihr andere Produkte bevorzugen nehm ich das gerne auf  nun zur Beschreibung:

Wir haben eine vorhandene Schrankenanlage welche mit einem 400V Motor ausgestattet ist. Diese Schranke wurde bisher mittels  Schlüsseltaster auf und zu geschlossen. Dieses Schlüsselschalter soll nun wegrationalisiert werden und durch ein neues System ersetzt. Da unsere Mitarbeiter schon Transponder für Ihre Zeiterfassung haben, möchte ich diese gerne weiter nutzen. Dazu bietet mir ELV(Hersteller der Zeiterfassung) ein Schaltinterface an:

http://www.elv-zeiterfassung.de/zutrittssteuerung/schaltinterface-si-1.html

Mittels diesem Schaltinterface soll die Schranke bei Einfahrt geöffnet werden können. Zusätzlich soll die Schranke folgende Funktionalitäten aufweisen:

- zusätzlich zum Transponder soll es möglich sein mit Funkhandsender(für Geschäftsführer + stellv.) die Schranke zu öffnen (noch nicht nach Produkt geschaut)
- Ich dachte mir es ist evtl. sinnvoll den Verkehr einseitig zu regeln, dazu erforderlich eine Signallampe, evtl. diese hier:

http://www.kretschmer-berlin.com/Loesungen/Schrankensteuerung.htm

-Bei Ausfahrt soll die Schranke automatisch öffnen, dazu einen Einkanal-Induktionsschleifendetektor ebenfalls von der o.g. Firma, Zweikanal wüsste ich momentan noch nicht wozu
-Für Lieferanten soll ein Infotelefon an der Schranke, hat aber soweit nichts mit der Steuerung zu tun, und wenn der Lieferant einfahren darf, wollen   wir das Telefonat umleiten auf die GSM-Fernsteuerung des o.g. Anbieters um die Schranke so zu öffnen
- evtl. Lichtschranke dass wenn ein Auto im Schrankenbereich ist, das sie nicht schliesst


Könnte ich irgendwas vergessen noch vergessen habe, falls ja werdet ihr schon fragen stellen 

Ja was muss ich noch sagen um näheres zu erläutern: Ich dachte die Schranke  soll sobald ein Auto ausfährt beim Eingang auf rot schalten(Einseitenverkehr). Die Schranke soll 10 Sekunden aufbleiben, dann schließen.


So nun zu meiner Frage, welches System würdet ihr bevorzugen ? Siemens, Wago etc. ? Und kennt ihr jemanden, oder gibt es hier im Forum Personen die diese Steuerung umsetzen können ?

Ich dank euch jetzt schonmal, und freue mich auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## winnman (23 Januar 2015)

Ziehmlich sicher kann das deine bestehende Steuerung, ev. muss ein Zeitrelais zumschließennachgerüstet werden.

Ist die Schranke mit der erforderlichen Sicherheitsausrüstung ausgestattet (Druckwllenleiste an der Unterkante, Lichtschranke, Rutschkupplung, . . .)?

Das Öffnen ist kein Problem, aber das Schließen kann sonst gerfährlich werden. Derzeit sieht ja der Bediener was sich im Gefährdungsbereich befindet.

Wenn Sicherheit geklärt:

Alle Potentialfreien Kontakte die Öffnen sollen parallel schalten. Schließen dann nach Ablauf der Zeit.


----------



## maddinl (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

nein die momentane Steuerung ist eine ganz einfache, die per Schlüsseltaster geht, und zusätzlich was ich vergessen habe per Funk auch noch. Der Schlüsselschalter soll ja weg, das Funkmodul kann auch gern bleiben. Die Schranke besitzt folgende Funksteuerung:

http://www.sommer.eu/de/empfaenger.html

Artikelnummer: *4796V000* also gleich die erste.Mann muss den Funkhandsender gedrückt halten was auch nicht so sehr schön ist.


----------



## maddinl (23 Januar 2015)

Die momentane Steuerung ist ganz einfach. Wie oben beschrieben einmal mit Schlüpsselschalter der gehalten werden muss. Ebenfalls was ich vergass weil die Schranke lange ausser Betrieb war haben wir noch ein Funkmodul, und zwar dieses:

*http://www.sommer.eu/de/empfaenger.html

Artikelnr.: 4796V000

*Dort muss ebenfalls der Handsender gedrückt bleiben um die Schranke hochzufahren bzw. runter. das ist auch nicht so sehr schön.


----------



## Loenne (24 Januar 2015)

Hallo maddinl,

die Steuerung an sich ist nicht das Problem, dies ließe sich mit einer Logo und evtl. noch ein Modul zu E/A Erweiterung realisieren. Viel wichtiger ist jedoch die Sicherheit der Anlage! Nur mit einer Lichtschranke kann dies sehr schnell sehr gefährlich werden da diese nicht in allen Fällen zuverlässig funktioniert. Und im Schadensfall haftet der Betreiber sowohl für Sach- *und Personenschäden.

*Zuerst wäre da die Frage zu klären ob die Schranke nur von Fahrzeugen benutzt wird, oder auch von Personen begangen wird. Im letzteren Fall wird es dann nämlich kompliziert bis unmöglich und du solltest die Finger von dem Vorhaben lassen. Nicht umsonst werden zur Zutrittsregelung von Personen z.B. zu einem Werksgelände o.ä. keine Schranken sondern Drehkreuze eingesetzt. 

Ein Drehkreuz ist eine "Personenvereinzelungsanlage" und eine Schranke ist eine Kfz-Vereinzelungsanlage. Beides regelt den Ein- oder Auslas von oder zu einem befriedetem Gelände. 

Hier auf der Seite findest Du zum Thema Sicherheit dies sehr schön erklärt. 

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## DerSigi (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo Loenne,

gerade für Schrankenanlagen sind meines Wissens die Sicherheitsbestimmungen erst vor kurzem verschärft worden. Da würde ich mich erstmal kundig machen. Ich würde mich eher an eine Fachfirma wenden anstatt irgendwann vor dem Kadi zu stehen, weil Personen zu Schaden gekommen sind.

Moderne Schranken haben ansonsten den ganzen Klimbim (Schleifendetektor, usw.) schon im Steuergerät integriert. Markführer in dem Bereich ist da die Firma Magnetics. Deren Schranken wirst Du ständig in freier Wildbahn antreffen. Also vielleicht auch mal über die Anschaffung einer neuen Schranke nachdenken.

Zum Thema Schleifendetektoren (da ich früher mal in dem bereich aktiv war): Es gibt gute Schleifendetektoren und Schleifendetektoren die nicht von der Fa. Feig sind. Zumindest war das meine Erfahrung.

Grüße
Sigi


----------



## Loenne (29 Januar 2015)

Hallo Sigi,
vielen Dank für die interessante Ausführung, aber ich glaube dein Beitrag war wohl mehr an maddinl gerichtet oder?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## DerSigi (30 Januar 2015)

Entschuldigung Loenne, Du hast natürlich Recht!

LG
Sigi


----------

